# Heplful links to better product photography



## farmer (Jan 7, 2015)

Not all product photography is the same, photographing anything with a smooth surface invite polarized reflection AKA Glare.

One other point every needs to remember is it take more light to see colors.

Anyway if you know of a helpful  product photography link that could pertain to photography pens feel free to post them.

Here is one on Product photography helpful hints.
Product Photography Tips


----------



## BSea (Jan 8, 2015)

That's a good link.  Lots of info for the novice on up.


----------



## farmer (Aug 25, 2015)

*Photography books*

I have been reading the book ( Speedliter's Handbook ) by Sly Arena.
The book as most of you could guess is about how to use a speedlight.

For those of you who don't know what a speed light is
Amazon.com : Canon Speedlite 580EX II Flash for Canon EOS Digital SLR Cameras : On Camera Shoe Mount Flashes : Camera & Photo

I have been playing around with the speed light on a pen.
the picture quality could be improved greatly IMO but the speed light was providing enough lighting .

As I read through the book it stated that the worst place to have the speed light mounted was on top of the camera .
I am talking about picture quality.

I do all of my product photography photos on a table top using a professional strobe soft box and light stand.

My set up is fast and I get a good sharp image's , but that doesn't really help you guys who don't have the passion for photography as I do and some very expensive equipment.
But need to depend on good pen photography to sale your pens .

My interest in this book SpeedLiter's handbook was to learn how use my Speed light , but It has become more of a study of how to use the speed light OFF shoe, Or were the light is not mounted on the camera and the light is operated remotely . ( OFF SHOE ) and in my case wirelessly triggered or fired.

What very much surprised me about this book is the detail it went into showing at which angles the Speed lights were set up at.
The book went into using more then one Speedlight, operating them remotely and triggering the light at different sync.

Most of the book is showing about photographing people ,not pens or products .....

For those of you who do have a passion for photography and own a camera that a speed light could be used on you might take a look at this book.

Using a flash works really good on photographing people and pets and can also be used in pen photography.

There are some SpeedLite's that sale for about 75 bucks a piece.

YONGNUO YN 560 IV Flash Speedlight for Canon Nikon Pentax Olympus 560III 519890690340 | eBay


High speed sync for flash at any shutter speed

Anyway I like the book allot and I think it will help improve my photography, and I also think it would be of interest to some of you guys.


----------



## Dennie54 (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you very much for sharing these helpful tips for better product photography. I think every photographer should take care of proper lighting and angles to get perfect photos. I am also learning professional photography from a Port Macquarie Photographer and very soon will start assisting him.


----------



## Olivewood Pen Blanks (Apr 8, 2016)

Great


----------

